# The official "Brink" Discussion Thread



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 10, 2011)

*Brink​**ve3dmedia.ign.com/images/06/35/63578_Brink-PC-BoxArt-01_normal.jpg​
*About the game*: Brink is a Sci-Fi action game set in a dystopian future.
*Genre*: Sci-Fi First Person Shooter
*Platform(s)*: PS3, X360 , PC
*Publisher and Developer *: Bedestha Softworks and Splash Damage
*Release Date* : May 17, 2011
*Official Site*: Brink Game Official Site | Splash Damage | Bethesda Softworks
*Special Mention*: Supports 8vs8 co-op gameplay!

Trailer: 
[YOUTUBE]s-kVnw4RA80[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2011)

I loved the trailers of this game. The most important part is weapon modification. You can change about everything in the weapon.

@jojojthedragon
Bro trailers is not working a white rectangle is coming please correct that.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 10, 2011)

Seriously.. they have to fix the BOB effect. Else, many players will have difficulty playing this game.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2011)

^^ What is BOB effect????


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 10, 2011)

Camera will be moving up and down as the player moves. That effect makes many player's stomach go crazy. Few games ( like Half Life, Doom) has a feature to adjust that BOB effect. Every game incorporates BOB effect, but this game has too much of it.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2011)

I played all half life games never felt that. Whats the full form of BOB???


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 10, 2011)

It looks cool. But I don't like the setting and all. And it's MP only game. The only good thing is about the customization.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 10, 2011)

gameranand said:


> I played all half life games never felt that. Whats the full form of BOB???



I don't know the full form. But BOB is the name of that technique. I had really bad time playing Fear, Half Life. Particularly when we are in closed situations.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks Vamsi for correcting the tag.


----------



## gameranand (May 9, 2011)

*Brink has 102 quadrillion unique characters*



> There are 102 quadrillion different character variations in forthcoming FPS Brink, according to publisher Bethesda Softworks.
> 
> The stupidly high figure comes from a developer stat dump which reveals, among other things, that the game has 26,000 lines of dialogue and 4500 different weapon sounds.
> 
> ...


Source EuroGamer


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 9, 2011)

^Meh, too much is too bad. Seriously, there's something called "limit" and it's most important.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 9, 2011)

Yes, I feel the same. too much stuff will only lead us to oblivion... and a feel in our gut that we haven't really completed the game. Then again, it depends on how one takes it.


----------



## gameranand (May 9, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:
			
		

> Yes, I feel the same. too much stuff will only lead us to oblivion... and a feel in our gut that we haven't really completed the game. Then again, it depends on how one takes it.


Well I guess these are just looks of the characters so it won't actually affect the gameplay at all. I mean does it really matter that you have to complete the game 6 times with 6 different characters which are different only in looks??? I guess not but still its just too much and just a way to advertise the game for more sales.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 10, 2011)

Brink Launch Trailer:

[YOUTUBE]hUNkRaieTHA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 10, 2011)

I was kind of expecting this.

A mediocre 6 from IGN

Brink Review - Xbox 360 Review at IGN


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 10, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> I was kind of expecting this.
> 
> A mediocre 6 from IGN
> 
> Brink Review - Xbox 360 Review at IGN



As everyone says, they're IGNorant _b*stardi._ If it ain't CoD, no 9.5. Nobody trusts IGN.

Every other sites are saying it's good. "Don't go looking for great story, this is a strictly MP game." 8/10 from every other site.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 10, 2011)

critics are pretty mixed up about the game.

80 from euogamer and 79 from gametrailers

25 from 1up, 40 from joystiq, 60 from IGN


----------



## Piyush (May 10, 2011)

i think IGN is biased towards the games which are sold like hot cakes and nothing else
i prefer gamespot to some extent , gamesradar and eurogamer


----------



## Zangetsu (May 10, 2011)

Damn...no SP...


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 10, 2011)

oh crap, was thinking of buying this game.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 10, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> oh crap, was thinking of buying this game.



Let me tell you a suggestion. Most MP games which are NOT military tend to fail. As soon as I saw this '80s punk-like designed game with id Tech 4, I lost interest. 

Military MP games are best. So, hold on till BF3.


----------



## gameranand (May 10, 2011)

This game has a very mixed reviews. Its kinda rare to see that someone is giving a game 8.0 rating and other 2.5 so its a game you gotta play to find out how good it is.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 10, 2011)

gameranand said:


> This game has a very mixed reviews. Its kinda rare to see that someone is giving a game 8.0 rating and other 2.5 so its a game you gotta play to find out how good it is.



By the looks of it, I'd go with 2.5.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 10, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Let me tell you a suggestion. Most MP games which are NOT military tend to fail. As soon as I saw this '80s punk-like designed game with id Tech 4, I lost interest.
> 
> Military MP games are best. So, hold on till BF3.



Well, i'm kid of getting bored playing only military fps, no i need something that's moves off the beaten track.


----------



## gameranand (May 10, 2011)

Well yes looks are not that good but looks does not completely define a game. Gameplay does and we can't comment on it just by watching videos now can we??


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 10, 2011)

Why we're not reviewing Brink, and why you shouldn't buy it (yet)


----------



## .=Pyro=. (May 11, 2011)

the game did not get good reviews, but i am gonna get it for sure just for its parkour elements.


----------



## gameranand (May 11, 2011)

Well after reading what Geek posted I am gonna stay from it until it gets patched or PC reviews get somewhat good rating because I already regretted getting Shift 2 and after 1 month it got patch and same with crysis 2. Better wait for the patch.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (May 12, 2011)

I don't think i will be able to wait if patch doesn't come out soon. what about crysis 2.? It is good without the patch i guess. i am playing it currently and its great.


----------



## gameranand (May 12, 2011)

Pyro said:
			
		

> I don't think i will be able to wait if patch doesn't come out soon. what about crysis 2.? It is good without the patch i guess. i am playing it currently and its great.


So gameplay is very good??? How good is optimization I mean would it run on mid range and low end PCs finely or not??? Damn these reviewers. Why the heck they always criticizes the games.


----------



## asingh (May 12, 2011)

It has no SP at all..? Not even a small one..?


----------



## quan chi (May 12, 2011)

asingh said:


> It has no SP at all..? Not even a small one..?


As far as i know yes it does have only you will get bots to play with.rest is similar to the multiplayer.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 12, 2011)

Stay away from this piece of turd game. SP campaign is a joke & so is the performance of this game. ATI users, be prepared for weird black lines on objects and other parts of the environment. Not sure how the nVidia users are doing so far, but from what I've read, this game is just turning out to be a disaster. Wait for a review before you plan to get this.


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 12, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Stay away from this piece of turd game. SP campaign is a joke & so is the performance of this game. ATI users, be prepared for weird black lines on objects and other parts of the environment. Not sure how the nVidia users are doing so far, but from what I've read, this game is just turning out to be a disaster. Wait for a review before you plan to get this.



getting bad reviews from the youtube members , probably the graphics is lower & also the gameplay is very much older !


----------



## gameranand (May 12, 2011)

Goddammit why is this game not performing well on ATI almost made up my mind to get this and then changed.


----------



## gameranand (May 13, 2011)

*Brink Gets Patched*
Fixes for Splash Damage's multiplayer shooter.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (May 14, 2011)

now i too have doubts about getting this game as its not performing well on ATi cards


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 14, 2011)

Turn off Ambient Occlusion and everything's at 60 fps.

*s3.postimage.org/bsgilx2wi/brink_2011_05_14_14_50_35_58.jpg

*s3.postimage.org/pywb4oq9e/brink_2011_05_14_14_52_53_64.jpg

*s3.postimage.org/4p8qhdme1/brink_2011_05_14_14_54_15_55.jpg


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 14, 2011)

I can confirm this game is borked even after applying 11.5a hotfix drivers, latest update and turning OFF and reducing possibly every graphical settings. I'm done with this game. Good luck to you guys.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 14, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I can confirm this game is borked even after applying 11.5a hotfix drivers, latest update and turning OFF and reducing possibly every graphical settings. I'm done with this game. Good luck to you guys.



Thanks.

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## gameranand (May 15, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:
			
		

> I can confirm this game is borked even after applying 11.5a hotfix drivers, latest update and turning OFF and reducing possibly every graphical settings. I'm done with this game. Good luck to you guys.


I am with you here. There are rare chances that I would get this game.


----------



## ico (May 16, 2011)

This game sucks.


----------



## gameranand (May 16, 2011)

*Brink sales: 69% Xbox 360, 23% PS3*
UK Steam version still unavailable.

*Brink update aims to combat lag*
Splash Damage makes June DLC free.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 17, 2011)

Unhappy gamer gets Brink refund from Steam

LOL.


----------



## gameranand (May 17, 2011)

WOW nice initiative from Steam. Never expected this.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 17, 2011)

Knowing bethedesta, I can say that never expect a game without major glitches,bugs,performance issues etc. Fallout new vegas was my last purchase from them (which they removed from indian steam site shortly after  )and im not purchasing anything else from them.not until they get their heads straight.


----------



## gameranand (May 17, 2011)

^^ Bethesda was only publisher not the developer. Developer was Splash Damage so you can blame them.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 17, 2011)

Anybody bought the legit copy here?..tried the game in co-op rather than with the AI bots?..I heard its a lot of fun that way.
Eurogamer gave the game an 8/10 afterall. Heres what they say 


> Nonetheless, Brink is an exceptional team shooter, smart, supremely well balanced and with a unique, exciting art style. Splash Damage struggles to ease the player into its workings – evidence, perhaps, of the studio's background creating free mods for hardcore Quake players, who never needed much hand-holding.
> 
> But the clean menus and HUD have a slickness and simplicity of interaction that elevate the squad-shooter genre to a new level of style and polish. Likewise, in moment-to-moment play, this is often a more engaging, tighter experience than Valve's Team Fortress 2. For those who can leap that first hurdle, Brink should run and run.



But the problem is, that I dont want to end up buying the game and not being able to find any servers just because its poor reviews.


----------



## gameranand (May 17, 2011)

cyborg47 said:
			
		

> But the problem is, that I dont want to end up buying the game and not being able to find any servers just because its poor reviews.


Yeah right. I would suggest you not to buy this game because real fun in this game would be MP and due to bad reviews not many people are going to buy this game at least not in India so it would be hard time for you to find servers with sweet ping.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 17, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> Anybody bought the legit copy here?..tried the game in co-op rather than with the AI bots?..I heard its a lot of fun that way.
> Eurogamer gave the game an 8/10 afterall. Heres what they say
> 
> 
> But the problem is, that I dont want to end up buying the game and not being able to find any servers just because its poor reviews.



People at IVG are very satisfied with the MP mode last time I checked. So i you want only online action, then go for it. But be 100% sure to check your pings with US and EUR servers before you buy the game or else your money is wasted.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 17, 2011)

Game is intriguing. You'll not waste money on this. This game's defo 8.5/10. A patch and it'll all be over, the bugs and everything. And it's Splash Damage, so you don't need to worry.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 17, 2011)

Any one played Single Player? How is it?


----------



## .=Pyro=. (May 22, 2011)

Got my paws on this. Tried the SP a little. Will comment later when i play it more.


----------



## amrawtanshx (May 26, 2011)

Its working pretty fine on my XPS. Played the SP for some two hours. There is hardly any story line to it. But the gameplay is enjoyable. Also played it on LAN with couple of friends and its more of a Team Fortress game where you choose classes and weapons likewise. There are thousands of customizations available which could bore you to death. Multiplayer is fun but not outstanding. The bullet damage is a bit weird for me since I am more into COD and CS.


----------



## bkpeerless (Jul 9, 2011)

*does brink has single player value*

I am interested to play brink but i cant understand if it is a full multiplayer game or co oops game..or it has single player value with bolts like cs.. I dont have decent net speed to play multiplayer or even co-ops


----------



## gameranand (Jul 9, 2011)

Yes it does have a SP campaign but that is lame for me. Just shooting and shooting nothing about story whatsoever.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 9, 2011)

waste of time...played the game for 10 mins and uninstalled it immediately...didn't like anything other than character detailing....


----------

